
Designed to distract: Stock app Robinhood nudges users to take risks - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/confetti-push-notifications-stock-app-robinhood-nudges-investors-toward-risk-n1053071
======
af1991
״Rather than directing users to adopt a coherent strategy, the app pushes
riskier options like individual stocks and cryptocurrencies — and even offers
trading on borrowed money, known as margin, and options trading, both of which
are used by advanced investors but carry extreme risk.״

This is no better than forex or binary option trading. Assuming that people
who are using Robinhood's trading app aren't the most skilled and educated
traders, they should be treated like beginners. Instead of pushing them to
take risks the app should direct users to adopt a conservative approach,
especially when they are just beginning to trade.

